# Best Fixie Pedals?



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

I'll be getting a 05 Bianchi Pista (ordered from Harris...) It seems to come with "VP Clipless - 2 sided" pedals according to Bianchi site's componenet list. Anyone with Pista use those pedals? How are they clipping in while pedaling? 

I am going to be new to fixie riding thus am concern a bit... my thinking is get clipless pedal with wide enough flat area so I can pedal unclipped if need be... at least until I get comfortable enough... How's Candy Eggbeaters? Are the VP pedals that comes with the bike basically same thing?

I have Frogs laying around and I read someone here suggesting that they are the best fixie pedals but they definately not for pedaling without being clipped in.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

I have used regular spds and recently switched to eggbeaters (not the candys). I think they are great and have nice float and easy entry. They are very small and help with pedal strike issues in corners.







6was9 said:


> I'll be getting a 05 Bianchi Pista (ordered from Harris...) It seems to come with "VP Clipless - 2 sided" pedals according to Bianchi site's componenet list. Anyone with Pista use those pedals? How are they clipping in while pedaling?
> 
> I am going to be new to fixie riding thus am concern a bit... my thinking is get clipless pedal with wide enough flat area so I can pedal unclipped if need be... at least until I get comfortable enough... How's Candy Eggbeaters? Are the VP pedals that comes with the bike basically same thing?
> 
> I have Frogs laying around and I read someone here suggesting that they are the best fixie pedals but they definately not for pedaling without being clipped in.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Don't worry too much about getting used to clipless. The only difference between clipless free and clipless fixed is the entry. Once you're in, the issue isn't the pedals, it's getting used to life without a freewheel. I tried toe clips when I first went fixed, and it turned out to be easier to exit with the clipless than with the clips. Bottom line, use the pedals you're most comfortable with already. When you're going down, getting pitched, or whatever happens, the best thing is to be confident that you can get out of the pedals. 

That said, I use Time ATAC Aliums. Occasional pedal strikes, but a solid pedal.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

*Eggbeater Candy pedals....*

work well for me, have them on two bikes (one fixed). They do have a lot of rotational float (like "standing on an ice cube"), and that took awhile to get used to...didn't like it at first. Clipping in and out is vey easy and they can be used for short rides in non-cycling shoes....also no squeaks so far. The stock pedals on the Pista are probably generic SPD clones, and would probably work OK too


----------



## DropTheHammer (Dec 10, 2002)

Overstuffed has good words... use what you're used to. That always seems to work!

I had Eggbeaters on my fixie and hated them. Aside from being slippery when mounted to road shoes, I pulled out of them A LOT when pedaling on the upstroke and sometimes pedaling through turns.

Then I switched to Speedplay Zeros and was pretty happy with them. Now I run Campy pedals just because my other 2 road bikes have them. I don't have any complaints with the Zeros or Campys (Chorus and Centar).


----------



## hrv (Dec 9, 2001)

*Why not use the frogs?*

I have them on all of my bikes, mtb, fixed, road. But I was comfortable with them before riding fixed. They're not too bad riding on them not clipped in, I do it on the trail all the time in really technical sections, but I wouldn't want to spin like a mofo on my fixed that way!

Would you think about selling the Frogs if you went to another pedal system? Let me know because I would be interested..

Thanks,
hrv


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*In fact...*



hrv said:


> I have them on all of my bikes, mtb, fixed, road. But I was comfortable with them before riding fixed. They're not too bad riding on them not clipped in, I do it on the trail all the time in really technical sections, but I wouldn't want to spin like a mofo on my fixed that way!
> 
> Would you think about selling the Frogs if you went to another pedal system? Let me know because I would be interested..
> 
> ...


I have two sets, Ti and Chromo, but I just can't get the hang of clipping in as well as they feel weird when I am clipped it (can't tell whether I am clipped in or not and also whether I came off of it or not!). I am going to give them one more shot before I get rid of them... I'll let you know.

I bought them when I was really busy with work and was just getting my first CX bike and also was putting together a commuter/ local coffee shop bike. I didn't have time to order a pair and check them out so I just went by the reviews I read never thinking that they would feel this odd... I bought two because I wanted to alternate the same 2 pairs of MTB shoes on the both bikes. The cleats don't work good with both of my Sidi & PZ MTB shoes in my house and nicer coffee shops as the little teeth (metal cleats) on them sticks out just far enough that they mar nice floors with their teeth marks.


----------

